# Which rangefinder do you use..if any?



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Getting back into archery and I'm kinda rusty on range estimation. My daughter is also starting to shoot, so I have been wondering about getting a rangefinder to help us sharpen our estimation skills. I have done some research and am leaning towards a Nikon Prostaff 550. I would like to hear some thoughts on this one, as well as other brands, pros and cons.

Thanks in advance


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The Nikon Prostaff 550 and Nikons in general are great. I would recommend spending a little extra if you can afford it and get the Nikon Riflehunter 550...even for archery (on sale at Sportsman's for $250). It's basically the same rangefinder but has incline/decline elevation compensation which really helps on those steep archery shots but also reaches out to long yardage for rifle hunting. It's a great, all-around rangefinder (best I've ever used). I would be careful with Bushnell. They seem to use a different scale for maximum yardage. For example, a Bushnell 450 will probably only pick up a giant mirror at 450 yards. 350 yards is more realistic for picking up a hillside. A Nikon 550, however, can actually pick up stuff at 550 yards and farther out for reflective surfaces. It's probably not a big deal if you only archery hunt with it, but I like to have the option of being able to use it for anything.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a Leupold RX-II and it has the TBR incline/decline compensator. It's good out to 500+ yards. I got mine used on KSL for $200 and that was 4 years ago. I love it...it's hard to go wrong with the Nikon or the Leupold with a model that has the incline/decline function. Be prepared to spend at least $200...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I sure would not recommend the Cabela's brand. Mine broke the first time I took it into the hills, opening day of my LE elk hunt.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the bushnell scout arc 1000. I'd say it is proficient out to 700 yards not 1000 as advertised.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on the nikon riflehunter 550. Great all around rangefinder for achery as well as rifle hunting. Use mine in the off season for yotes. Best value for the money IMO. I did quite a bit of research before purchasing mine this spring. They've been on sale at Sportsmans lately. Good luck.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> I have a Leupold RX-II and it has the TBR incline/decline compensator. It's good out to 500+ yards. I got mine used on KSL for $200 and that was 4 years ago. I love it...it's hard to go wrong with the Nikon or the Leupold with a model that has the incline/decline function. Be prepared to spend at least $200...


+1 love mine had it for years!!!


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

If you want a budget rangefinder try a Simmons. I picked one up at Cabelas for like $90 and it works great. No bells and whistles, just gives you the range. I've had it for 2 years now and no problems.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the Bushnell Bow Hunter ARC. I like it a lot. It says it goes out to 800 yards but that is only with something reflective. I've been able to range trees out to almost 600 yards. Though I only use it for archery. You can get it for 200 or less. They have rebates for $50 sometimes too.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got the simmons as well, about $90 too. Two seasons and it's been great. Side by side to my brothers Nikon Rifle Hunter, the optics aren't as good (but at 4x you're not using it to spot), it doesn't break out yards to the .1, but it gets ranges just as quick and is within 1 or 2 yards of the nikon. I've had it maxed out to about 400 yards.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Leica!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC. Ranges trees and rocks out to 1180 yards. Will pick up reflective targets out to 1350 yards. Owned for about 10 months so far so good. Has either a archery or rifle mode. Bought on E-Bay for $225. Nikon 550 is a good rangefinder if your keepin it under 550 yards.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for all the input. Keep it coming, I'll let you know what I pull the trigger on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My bow shoots pretty flat out to ten yards. Plus I dont take shots over 20, so I dont use one. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I have a Leupold RX-II and it has the TBR incline/decline compensator. It's good out to 500+ yards. I got mine used on KSL for $200 and that was 4 years ago. I love it...it's hard to go wrong with the Nikon or the Leupold with a model that has the incline/decline function. Be prepared to spend at least $200...


I have the one of the original RX-IIs. It cost more than most of the cars I ever owned. I take it out on the archery antelope hunt every year and spend endless hours reading the 232-page instruction manual. Just when I think I have the **** thing figured out I fall asleep.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the 550 that I bought for muzzy hunting because I have trouble with distance estimation as well. It works great and is easy to use. You can pick a new one up on ebay for under 200 with shipping. Now that I also bow hunt the adjustment feature for inclination and declination would be nice, but you can work it out easily without.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Leupold RX-II and it has the TBR incline/decline compensator. It's good out to 500+ yards. I got mine used on KSL for $200 and that was 4 years ago. I love it...it's hard to go wrong with the Nikon or the Leupold with a model that has the incline/decline function. Be prepared to spend at least $200...
> ...


I just leave mine set on the high-speed bow mode...no need switching it to anything else as I got bored with killing deer with a rifle...


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I went and did it. I was able to look at the Nikons and Leupolds side by side at Cabelas. I must say the RX 1000 with DNA was pretty nice, but the price point was a little steep for me right now, hope I don't regret this in the future. The RX 750 didn't seem as bright as the Nikons to me, so with that in mind it wasn't really worth the extra $$ to me. I was pretty well set on the Nikon Prostaff 550, but some of the things that you guys pointed out made me consider the Riflehunter, which is what I ended up with. I have only used it very briefly last night because of the time of day that I got home but was very pleased with everything about it. I can't wait till I can head to the range with it.

Thanks for all of the input guys.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats. You won't be disappointed with that one.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I currently use the Leupold RX1000i TBR with DNA... that's a lot, but so is what you get. It will range to 1000 yards line of sight, and will give you angle compensation for a rifle out that far too... in bow mode it will give you angle compensation out to 125 yards. Cost, if I remember right is about $350-375... Fantastic rangefinder. I stepped up to this one after having a Bushnell Chuck Adams rangefinder and before that a Nikon 550.


----------

